# My shop..( cleaned)



## Grumpy (May 6, 2018)

Well I finally rearranged, my wood turning table, still need to rearrange my scroll saw table. Swept up what seems like a ton of turning chips..( cough.. cough ). That's it for now.


----------



## woodman6415 (May 6, 2018)

Pictures or it didn't happen

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Grumpy (May 6, 2018)

Well, here you have it. Turning table clean..for now.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## pinky (May 6, 2018)

Love the lathe... nice job! I would consider moving the on/off switch to in front instead of having to reach over, same with the turning tools.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grumpy (May 6, 2018)

Hey (woodman6415) . I was ready this time with the pics


pinky said:


> Love the lathe... nice job! I would consider moving the on/off switch to in front instead of having to reach over, same with the turning tools.


 Yea I'm gonna move the switch buddy. I just want to get everything where it gonna be for good. Was going to do that this morning, but had to fire up the lawnmower..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pinky (May 6, 2018)

Just not good reaching over a lathe for tools or switch with something spinning. Even being careful, it only takes one careless movement to get whacked.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Grumpy (May 6, 2018)

pinky said:


> Just not good reaching over a lathe for tools or switch with something spinning. Even being careful, it only takes one careless movement to get whacked.


I agree buddy, A spinning lathe or chuck of wood has no mercy on anything .I appreciate the concern. I'm gonna place the switch in front, and to my right side for easy access in case of emergency shut down.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill (May 8, 2018)

I'm still cornfused! Turning table clean. What does that mean?????

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grumpy (May 8, 2018)

I had to show my better half, I could still clean a table that didn't contain food, such as pintoe beans, corn bread, fried chicken......ect....ect....lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike Hill (May 8, 2018)

Oh, cleaning those tables are easy, there's incentive -FOOD. Now cleaning sawdust off a table. No incentive! What's left is a clean table. You can't eat it, you can't drink it, you can't take it outside and walk it. You just have a clean table! LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (May 8, 2018)

Grumpy said:


> Hey (woodman6415) . I was ready this time with the pics
> 
> Yea I'm gonna move the switch buddy. I just want to get everything where it gonna be for good. Was going to do that this morning, but had to fire up the lawnmower..


Well it does look good .. great pics


----------



## David Hill (May 13, 2018)

Y’all quit pickin’ on him—- he did a good deed to keep swmbo happy. You know the mantra—“if she ain’t happy....”
I even have to do that occasionally.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

